# Dil-Keşîde Fasıl - وصلة دلكشده - (Suite for Harp in mode Dilkashidah)



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi. 
Last year I started to try to induce sleep using some relaxing music. Then I decided to create my own relaxing music. After some months I completed my project creating five pieces rendered with harp sounds, based on the rare and beautiful maqam dilkashidah and using some of the instrumental forms common in Arabic wasla and Turkish fasıl. These classical forms of Middle-Eastern music are similar to what we would call "suite" in Eastern classical music. 
After all I listened to them awake to analyze their quality and tried to fall sleep listening to them. Well, now that I think I succeeded in both I'm sharing my work with you.

Last but not least: Please don't say that it's not truly harp music just because all the notes are re-tuned. There are three ways we can play it:
1 - Render the audio electronically using harp samples. (What I did.)
2 - Use a re-tuned cross-strung harp for a studio recording, changing the tuning for some sections.
3 - Use two re-tuned cross-strung harps for a live performance to avoid changing the tuning during the performance.






Finally, thank you for listening and for the attention.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

fernandoamartin said:


>


Those two are the same melodies, am I right?


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Those two are the same melodies, am I right?


Yes, You're right.
I had an issue that could not find an edit button to edit my original post. So I tried a second time to place the youtube link in a different way to see if the video preview would appear inside the post, as it happened in earlier posts, but in both tries I didn't succeed. And after I posted I didn't find a delete button, to remove my second try.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Leaving aside functional harmony and 12-tone equal temperament and recognizing that this is a classical work based on Middle-Eastern music theory and just intonation... Does anyone have some technical remarks or comments about it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

fernandoamartin said:


> Yes, You're right.
> I had an issue that could not find an edit button to edit my original post. So I tried a second time to place the youtube link in a different way to see if the video preview would appear inside the post, as it happened in earlier posts, but in both tries I didn't succeed. And after I posted I didn't find a delete button, to remove my second try.


That's correct you have to be a member wit a certain amount of post before you can change your post ( within limited time frame)


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> That's correct you have to be a member wit a certain amount of post before you can change your post ( within limited time frame)


Thank you for the information. I'm used to other forums where you start with most or even all privileges.


----------

